# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] التمويل العقارى فى مصر

## lost

1) ما هو التمويل العقاري ؟

هو التمويل للاستثمار في مجالات شراء أو بناء أو ترميم أو تحسين المساكن والوحدات الإدارية والمنشآت الخدمية ومباني المحال المخصصة للنشاط التجاري وذلك بضمان حق الامتياز على العقار أو رهنه رهناً رسميا أو غير ذلك من الضمانات التي يقبلها الممول طبقا للقواعد والإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التمويل العقاري.

2) ما هي مزايا التمويل العقاري؟

أطول فترة سداد ممكنة بالمقارنة بأي نظام تمويل آخر. 
التمويل قد يصل إلى نسبة 90% من قيمة الوحدة السكنية المطلوب شرائها. 
ضمان ثبات سعر العائد طوال مدة العقد حتى و لو ارتفع سعر العائد في السوق. 
إمكانية السداد المبكر للتمويل.
نظام التمويل العقاري يوفر لك حق اختيار الشروط الخاصة بالتمويل مثل المقدم الذي يمكنك سداده و قيمة الأقساط الشهرية.
3) ما هي مخاطر التمويل العقاري؟

عدم القدرة على دفع الأقساط مما قد يؤدى إلى التنفيذ على العقار.

4) كيف تستخرج شهادة التصرفات العقارية ( نموذج 19)؟

يمكنك الحصول على الشهادة بمجرد تقديم صورة عقد العقار لمكتب الشهر العقاري الذي تبعه العقار الذي تنوي شراءه.

5) ما هي البيانات  التي  يجب  أن تتضمنها  شهادة  إثبات  الدخل ؟

لو كنت  تعمل في أية جهة من الجهات . قطاع  خاص أو عام أو حكومة أو غيرها، لابد أن  تشمل شهادة إثبات الدخل مفردات المرتب  ( الصافي و الإجمالي)  والوظيفة و تاريخ  التعيين وختم جهة العمل  وتوقيع  المدير المسئول ، أما لو كنت من  أصحاب المهن الحرة  فيمكنك  تقديم  شهادة  من مصلحة  الضرائب  توضح  دخلك  المربوط عليه الضريبة  واجبة السداد  خلال  السنوات  الثلاث الأخيرة أو أي دخل يمكن إثباته وتقبل به جهة التمويل.

6) هل يمكن جمع دخل الزوج والزوجة ؟

نعم يمكنك جمع دخلك ودخل زوجتك للحصول على التمويل اللازم :
تملاً استمارة طلب التمويل وتقدم مستندات إثبات الدخل وإثبات الشخصية، وبالنسبة للمستندات التي تخص العقار المطلوب تمويله يكفي تقديم  واحدة  للزوجين .

7) ما هي حدود  قسط التمويل ؟

القسط الذي تسدده شهريا يجب ألا يزيد على :

25%  من دخلك  الشهري  إذ  كنت  مستفيدا من  صندوق ضمان ودعم  نشاط  التمويل  العقاري .
40%  من دخلك الشهري إذ كنت غير مستفيد من  صندوق ضمان ودعم  نشاط  التمويل العقاري.
8) ما هي  بوالص التأمين وأهميتها ؟

عند الحصول على التمويل يتم التأمين على حياتك ( في حالة الوفاء أو العجز الجزئي بنسبة لا تقل عن 50% قدر الله ) وتقوم شركة  التامين في هذه الحالات بسداد رصيد  التمويل بالكامل ويصبح العقار  خاليا من أي  ديون ، كما يتم التأمين على العقار ضد مخاطر الحريق.

9) كيف يمكن تقييم العقار وماذا لو اختلف سعر التقييم عن السعر المطلوب ؟

تقوم جهة التمويل بتكليف أي جهة من جهات التقييم الممتدة بالقيام بعملية تقييم العقار، ويتم إبلاغ المستثمر بمصاريف التقييم . وفي حالة حدوث اختلاف في سعر المطلوب من صاحب العقار نلتزم جهة التمويل بسعر العقار الموجود في تقرير خبير التقييم   وهو الأساس لقيمة العقار خلال عملية التمويل.

10) هل يمكن التعامل مع أصحاب المعاشات ؟

يمكن التعامل مع المعاش المبكر بشرط سداد إجمالي قيمة التمويل قبل أن يصل المستثمر إلي الحد الأقصى للسن الذي تحدده جهة التمويل وهو 60 سنة حسب الأحوال .

11) هل يمكن أن  تزيد القسط الشهري علي الحد الأقصى للنسبة المحددة من الدخل؟

لا يمكن في أي حالة من الحالات الزيادة علي هذه النسبة، لأن هذا الشرط يعتبر من الشروط الأساسية المنصوص عليها  في قانون التمويل العقاري ولائحته  التنفيذية  لمراعاة التناسب بين الأعباء  المعيشية  والالتزامات  المالية  للتمويل .

12) هل يجب دائما أن يكون التمويل بنسبة 90% من قيمة العقار ؟

الحد الأقصى للتمويل هو 90% من قيمة العقار، لكن من الممكن أن تكون نسبة التمويل 50% أو 60% أو 70%  إلخ ، حسب رغبة المستثمر ودخله وحسب المعايير الائتمانية  التي تحددها جهة التمويل .


13) هل من حق جهة التمويل أن تطلب ضمانات إضافية للتمويل ؟

نعم  يمكن، حتى تستطيع  تقديم التمويل للمستثمر مع مراعاة  المعايير الائتمانية  الخاصة  بالجهة المانحة للتمويل .

14) هل يمكن التعامل مع جهة التمويل مباشرة أو عن طريق وسطاء التمويل ؟

يمكن التعامل مع جهة التمويل مباشرة، وأيضاً يمكن التعامل عن طريق أي وسيط تمويل مسجل في الهيئة العامة لشئون التمويل العقاري مع العلم أن مصاريف الوساطة نتحملها جهات التمويل بالكامل .

15) ماذا يحدث لو عجز المستثمر عن سداد أقساط التمويل ؟

في حالة عدم قدرة المستثمر عن السداد لأبد من إبلاغ جهة التمويل الإجراءات القانونية للتنفيذ علي العقار طبقا  للنصوص اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون التمويل العقاري رقم 148 لسنة 2001 .

16) ما الجهة التي تتلقى وتفحص شكاوي التمويل العقاري ؟

يوجد مكتب متخصص في الهيئة العامة  لشئون  التمويل العقاري لتلقي وفحص  الشكاوي الخاصة بمخالفة أحكام   قانون  التمويل  العقاري ولائحته  التنفيذية، ويمكن  إرسال  الشكاوي للهيئة العامة لشئون التمويل العقاري .

17) كيف يمكن الاستفادة من صندوق ضمان ودعم نشاط التمويل العقاري ؟

إذا كان مجموع الدخل السنوي لا يزيد علي 12 ألف جنيه للفرد أو لا يزيد مجموع دخل الأسرة علي  18 ألف جنيه ولم يسبق الحصول علي أي فرض تعاوني إسكاني من أيه جهة ولم يتم سلفا تخصيص وحدة سكنية للأسرة من الدولة، يمكن  للمستثمر أن يتقدم  إلي صندوق  ضمان ودعم  نشاط  التمويل العقاري للاستفادة من أساليب الدعم المختلفة .

للاستعلام  و التقديم : صندوق ضمان ودعم نشاط التمويل العقاري، عمارات الهيئة العامة لتعاونيات البناء و الإسكان طريق النصر، مدينة نصر أمام المركز الطبي المقاولون العرب، عمارة 11. تليفون : 3420516 – 3420529

----------


## lost

الاستثمار العقاري ودور مطلوب دائم في النشاط الاقتصادي



كثر الحديث عن دور الاستثمار العقاري في النشاط الاقتصادي العام للمجتمع المصري وذلك لأن حجم الاستثمارات التي توجه تخطيطيا في خطة التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية لقطاع التشييد ـ سواء الحكومي أو الخاص ـ تمثل حوالي‏40%‏ من اجمالي استثمارات الخطة ومن المؤكد أن النشاط العقاري يمثل علي الاقل نصف هذه النسبة أن لم يكن اكثر حيث يمثل الباقي أعمال بنية اساسية من مرافق وخدمات وطرق ولأن هذا القطاع ـ قطاع التشييد ـ يؤثر ويتأثر بعدد كبير من الصناعات المغذية له فتأثيره ايضا علي حركة الاقتصاد المصري مؤثر وكبير‏.‏

أولا ‏:‏ اسئلة واجبة

في مجال الاستثمار العقاري هناك اسئلة يلزم الاجابة عنها حتي يكون التحرك في الاتجاه السليم هذه الاسئلة هي‏:1‏ ـ لمن نبني؟‏2‏ ـ أين نبني ؟‏3‏ ـ من يبني؟‏4‏ ـ كيف نبني؟‏5‏ ـ من يدير ويصون؟

‏1‏ـ لمن نبني؟‏...‏ نحن نبني وسنظل نبني ـ مستثمرين وحكومة لتغطية طلب دائم للمسكن في مجتمع يصل متوسط عدد الزيجات السنوية به‏600‏ ألف حالة زواج‏(‏ أسر جديدة‏)‏ وذلك بخلاف الطلب الآخر للمسكن بدلا من المساكن الايلة للسقوط والطلب الواجب لتغيير واقع اسكاني غير مقبول انسانيا وصحيا‏(‏ سكان المقابر وسكان بعض العشوائيات‏).‏
ومن المعروف أن طالبي السكن الذين نبني لهم يمثلون اقتصاديا واجتماعيا جميع شرائح المجتمع المصري في المدن والقري‏.‏

‏*‏ هذا هو واقع الطلب الدائم قد تتغير ارقامه ولكن المؤكد أن هناك طلبا دائما من كل شرائح المجتمع اجتماعيا واقتصاديا في الريف والحضر‏.‏

‏2‏ـ واستكمالا للسؤال الاول لمن نبني؟ فيلزم أن نجيب علي التساؤل الثاني وهو اين نبني؟
ولأن طالبي السكن مرتبطون بمصادر رزقهم اقتصاديا وعلاقاتهم الانسانية اجتماعيا لذلك فانه يلزم أن يكون موقع السكن محققا هذه العلاقة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وتأكيدا لهذا تواجدت وحدات سكينة كثيرة فوق أراضي زراعية في الريف أكلت خلال العشرين عاما الماضية‏1.2‏ مليون فدان وتشكلت احياء عشوائية حول المدن ضخ فيها القطاع الخاص خلال العشرين عاما الماضية طبقا لما ذكر في أقل التقديرات حوالي‏200‏ مليار جنيه‏.‏
وعلي ذلك فالرد علي التساؤل اين نبني؟ وفي ضوء مسئولية الدولة مركزيا ومحليا عن اعداد الارض المخططة في امتدادات المدن الحالية والمجتمعات العمرانية الحديدة وامتدادات عمران القري فمن المفروض أن يتم البناء فوق كل أرض مخططة مرفقة توفرها الدولة أو الافراد في الريف والمدن والمحملة بالاشتراطات البنائية التي تستجيب لرغبات وقدرات طالبي السكن اجتماعيا واقتصاديا‏.‏

‏3‏ـ التساؤل الثالث هو من يبني؟‏..‏ وذلك السؤال يأخذنا الي ماقبل اكثر من خمسين عاما عندما كان أغلب المستثمرين في بناء الوحدات السكنية من القطاع الخاص في المدن والقري وكان دور الدولة محصورا في دور اجتماعي تقوم به مصلحة الاسكان بوزارة الشئون الاجتماعية لاسكان ذوي ادني الدخول كذلك كان هناك دور أخر للشركات الصناعية الكبري في بناء تجمعات سكنية للعاملين بها من أجل خلق مزيد من الاستقرار الاجتماعي لهم وفي الريف في مناطق الاصلاح المستجده كانت تقوم مصلحة الاملاك الاميرية ومصلحة الفلاح بوزارة الشئون الاجتماعية ببناء بعض وحدات الاسكان الريفي‏.‏

‏*‏ معني ذلك أن الدور الاساسي كان للقطاع الخاص ودور الدولة كان محدودا لمن يستوجب الامر رعايته‏.‏

‏*‏ ومنذ‏1947‏ عندما صدر أول قانون يتدخل في العلاقة بين المالك والمستأجر وماتبعه بعد ثورة‏1952‏ من قوانين في هذه العلاقة بدأ دور القطاع الخاص يتناقص وبدأ دور الدولة يتنامي حتي ظهر في المجتمع المصري سياسة لم تكن قائمة وهي سياسة الاستثمار في بناء العقارات بقصد تمليك وحداتها‏..‏ هذه السياسة بدأها القطاع الخاص تهربا من محاذير قانونية واقتصادية اذا ما انشأ العقارات بهدف تأجير وحداتها وتبعه القطاع العام والحكومي في قطاع الاسكان لمتوسطي الدخول ثم وصل الي الاسكان الاقتصادي وفي السنوات العشرين الاخيرة بدأت تظهر شركات عقارية أكبر تقوم بتخطيط وتنفيذ المرافق لما يخصص لها من مساحات كبيرة ـ خاصة في اقليم القاهرة الكبري والمدن الجديدة حولها ـ ثم تقوم وطبقا للشروط البنائية بترويج مايمكن أن نبنيه فوقها وانحسر دور الدولة‏(‏ وزارة الاسكان والادارة المحلية‏)‏ في بناء وحدات الاسكان الاقتصادي‏(‏ لذوي ادني الدخول‏)‏ وبعض المشروعات المدعومة ذات الطبيعة الخاصة‏(‏ اسكان المستقبل ـ اسكان مبارك للشباب‏).‏

‏*‏ ولابد أن نذكر هنا أن حركة تعاونية للاسكان كانت قد بدأت خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية قامت بتنفيذ العديد من المشروعات الاسكانية المدعومة بكثير من التسهيلات الاقتصادية حيث وفرت لها الدولة فرق فوائد قروضها والمنخفضة عن الفائدة التجارية‏.‏

وخلاصة الاجابة علي من يبني؟‏...‏ يمكن أن نقول‏:‏
‏*‏ القطاع الخاص الذي كان دورا كبيرا وتناقص ثم عاد مرة أخري بصورة أخري في صورة بعضها قانوني وبعضها عشوائي‏.‏
‏*‏ الحكومة والادارة المحلية وهو دور محدود‏.‏
‏*‏ الجمعيات التعاونية الاسكانية‏.‏

‏4‏ـ ونأتي الي السؤال الرابع‏:‏ كيف نبني؟ وهذا السؤال رده يختلف باختلاف الرد علي التساؤلين السابقين‏(‏ أين نبني؟ ومن يبني؟‏)‏ فعناصر البناء تختلف بموقع البناء والخامات المتوفرة في الموقع سواء محلية أو مستورده والحرف المتوفرة وتوفر التمويل اللازم لها‏.‏ وقد يسخر البعض عندما نقول أن من بنوا في الاحياء العشوائية أمكنهم تشكيل المنظومة المناسبة لاحتياجاتهم من أساليب وخامات بناء وتمويل لكن هذه هي الحقيقة‏.‏
أما الشركات العقارية فبعضها وطبقا للشروط البنائية قام البناء طبقا للاساليب التقليدية وحصلت علي التسهيلات الائتمانية من البنوك التجارية‏.‏
وكذلك فعلت تعاونيات الاسكان بقروض حصلت عليها مدعومة كما سبق وذكرنا‏.‏

‏5‏ـ والسؤال الخامس من يدير ويصون ؟ وذلك له علاقة مختلفة طبقا لما سبق الرد عليه في التساؤلات السابقة وأن كان دور المنظومة القانونية التي تعدها الدولة وتتابع تنفيذها هو الذي يحدد الرد علي السؤال والتي يلزم أن تكون بسيطة وقابله للمتابعة لنضمن ان ما في مصر كثروة عقارية قابل للاستدامة لاكبر مرحلة زمنية مؤدية دورها الاجتماعي والاقتصادي‏.‏

ثانيا ‏: ‏ تحليل الواقع الحالي
كان كل ما ذكرنا في أولا هو التحليل والمدخل النظري لمدخلات الاستثمار العقاري‏..‏ والتي كان يجب أن نناقشها من قبل أن نضع خططنا واعتقد أن بعضها ناقشناه والبعض الأخر تجاهلناه ثم قمنا بما قمنا‏.‏

ومانحن فيه هو ببساطة ‏:‏
‏1‏ـ فقد‏1.2‏ مليون فدان من اجود الاراضي الزراعية‏.‏
‏2‏ـ ضخ حوالي‏200‏ مليار جنيه من القطاع الخاص في احياء عشوائية‏.‏

‏3‏ـ حجم ائتمان من البنوك التجارية والعقارية في مشروعات الاسكان والقري السياحية وصل في ديسمبر‏2002‏ الي‏46.8‏ مليار جنيه طبقا لبيانات البنك المركزي وقيل أن‏34‏ مليار منها متعثرة‏.‏

‏4‏ـ مخططات عمرانية معتمدة غير منفذه ومخططات اخري معتمدة تغيرت دون سبب تخطيطي عمراني وتصور خاطئ بأن عمران مصر يتركز حول القاهرة الكبري بالرغم من مخططات لتجمعات عمرانية أخري بعيدة عن القاهرة لم تتواجد لها خطط التنمية العمرانية الجاذبة وأن كان قد انجز علي الارض وضح فيها الكثير من الاستثمارات‏(‏ تجمعات شرق القاهرة‏3,5,1‏ كانت مساحتها‏5860‏ فدان في المخطط العام المعتمد‏1983‏ من السيد رئيس الجمهورية وصلت مساحتها في ابريل‏2000‏ فيما سمي بالقاهرة الجديدة‏66900‏ فدان بالرغم من صدور قرار من مجلس الوزراء في‏18/10/1995(‏ لم يتم الغاؤه‏)‏ بوقف البيع فيما يسمي القاهرة الجديدة وتشكيل لجنة من محافظي الاقليم وبعض الوزراء لدراسة الموضوع وكان رأي محافظة القاهرة في هذا الموضوع احترام المخطط العام ولاضرورة للتوسع الا بعد تعمير ماسبق تخطيطه واعتماده ـ وقد بلغ حجم الاراضي التي تم بيعها فيما حول اقليم القاهرة الكبري حوالي‏200‏ ألف فدان بينما القاهرة الكبري خلال الف عام تم تعمير‏100‏ ألف فدان فقط فيها ـ وحتي يتواءم ما تم تخطيطه وبيعه حول القاهرة الكبري مع توقعات الزيادة السكانية للاقليم تحددت له كثافة بنائية منخفضة ترتب عليها تواجد نوعيات من العقارات عندما يتم تنفيذها وعرضها للبيع تكون فوق قدرات الطالبين لذلك كان تعثر بعض الشركات العقارية خاصة تلك التي لم تقم بدراسة نوعية الطلب في المواقع التي خصصت لها وقد تم ضخ استثمارات من البنوك التخصصية والتجارية في النشاط العقاري بما في ذلك الساحل الشمالي حتي ديسمبر‏2002‏ طبقا لبيانات البنك المركزي‏46.800‏ مليار جنيه‏(‏ ستة وأربعون مليار وثمانمائة مليون جنيه‏)‏ وفي نهاية‏2003‏ قيل أن‏34‏ مليارا منها متعثرة في نشاط عقاري حول القاهرة‏.‏

‏5‏ـ قانون للتمويل العقاري تصور البعض انه قادر علي تحريك السوق العقارية وتصور البعض الآخر انه وضع لحل مشكلة محدودي الدخل وكلا التصورين خطأ‏..‏ اذ أن هذا القانون ـ حتي بعد استكمال آلياته ـ إحدي الآليات التي تعاون في بيع وحدات لمشتري غير قادر علي سداد ثمنها الفوري بل علي اقساط طبقا لقدراته‏,‏ ومعني ذلك بدايه أن تكون الوحدات جاهزة في المكان المناسب بالنوعية المناسبة وفي اطار قدراته طبقا لحجم دخله الذي يمكن أن يوظف جزءا لايزيد عن‏25%‏ منه للاسكان‏.‏

‏6‏ـ مجتمعات عمرانية جديدة تشكلت في اطار سياسة عامة معتمدة لتوزيع السكان فوق الواقع الجغرافي المصري وصدر لها قانون حدد مسئولياتها وآلياتها وصدر قرار جمهوري بتبعيتها لمجلس الوزراء باعتبار أن سياسة التنمية العمرانية ليست مسئولية وزارة واحدة وصدر القرار الجمهوري بتشكيل مجلس ادارتها الذي يضم وزراء الوزارات التي تتكامل في اداء عملية التنمية المطلوبة ثم صدر قرار جمهوري بتنظيم وزارة الاسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات الجديدة لم يذكر في ديباجته القرار الجمهوري الذي ينص علي تبعية الهيئة لمجلس الوزراء وأتبع الهيئة للوزارة ففقدت مقومات التنسيق الواجب وعندما لم تفعل آلياتها كما نص عليها القانون وترتب علي ذلك وضع اقتصادي سيء لها يبحث عن الحل الاسهل وصدر قرار لرئيس الوزراء بتحويل اجهزتها الي شركات يجمعها شركة قابضة مع أن هذه الاجهزة لا أصول لها فالاصول مملوكة لهيئة المجتمعات والاجهزة اجهزة مؤقتة تنتقل طبقا للقانون الي الادارة المحلية؟‏!‏

ومعني ماسبق من تصور لتحليل الواقع أن مايعانيه الاستثمار العقاري حاليا ـ بالرغم من وجود طلب علي الوحدات السكنيه ـ هو حجم المعروض ونوعية وتناقض ذلك مع قدرات الطالبين وكذلك مواقع المعروض وعلاقته بمصادر رزق وعمل حتي القادرين‏.‏

اضافة الي ذلك أن بعض من خصصت لهم اراض للاستثمار العقاري لم يكن لديهم الخبرات للعمل في هذا المجال كما لم تتكامل امامهم الرؤي لحجم ونوعية الطلب الناتج من دراسة سوقية سليمه‏.‏
أما قانون التمويل العقاري والجاري تكامل آلياته فدوره مؤكد في اطار ماسبق توضيحه وما يلزم من تسهيل في الاجراءات تساعد علي تشكيل ثقافة التعامل بهذا الاسلوب‏.‏

*طبعا كله منقول*

----------


## amr emam

تسلم ايدك  مى  

عمرو امام

----------


## اسكندرانى

تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع

----------

